# Help with yet another PGM ID question



## Charlena (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone know if there is any PGM's in high end camera lenses?
Like are these gasket rings plated?

Just curious...
thanks


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh! The value of Hoke's book. In it you can learn how to make simple tests to determine if precious metals are present. 

Some seem to think the book is a waste of time. I think they're wrong. 

Harold


----------



## Charlena (Mar 12, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> Ahh! The value of Hoke's book. In it you can learn how to make simple tests to determine if precious metals are present.
> 
> Some seem to think the book is a waste of time. I think they're wrong.
> 
> Harold




OK Harold....give up the true deal...how much are you getting per copy sold? LOL

Ya gotta admit....sure would seem that you had stock! 

I think a lot of people may be like me and get more out of discourse in the forums than that would to read the book even if I read it 100 times sometimes I just can not grasp book teaching as well as I can hands on or by working/networking/sharing info with others learning as well or pro's.
Did that make sense? LOL

And it also doesn't help that I REALLY cant afford the materials i need to use anyhow but anything I can cut corners with is such a blessing 

I really appreciate having this wonderful place to come get help when I need it and hopefully ill be able to give some back once i get this down.

Thanks


----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2009)

Hokes book and other material will help you to understand the principles and she walks you through processes, without a basic understanding, you will wander aimlessly constantly running into problems scratching your head and asking people to help you recover your lost gold. the book is available on download on link of this forum, Harold is only trying to give you some great advice, after reading Hokes Harolds advise will make more sense to you, without studying we might as well just forget about gold, even miners have to understand and learn if they intend to become good miners, unless they just happen to be one born under the lucky star.and stumble dumbly onto the gold.but then without knowlede can they get or keep it?
read hokes and enjoy what you have been missing.lots of good tidbits of great information in there,
no Hoke don't pay me to give you this advice.

and most of the things you can use to recover or refine don't have to cost much at all. some you can make or use other things very common items.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 12, 2009)

Charlena said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh! The value of Hoke's book. In it you can learn how to make simple tests to determine if precious metals are present.
> ...



If only that were true! My conscience is clean. The only profit I get from Hoke's book is the pleasure of readers coming to terms with how good it is for them once they follow the advice to procure a copy. 



> Ya gotta admit....sure would seem that you had stock!


From my perspective, it appears that I would have to answer one hell of a lot fewer questions if readers followed my advice. That's the point. Not only would it lighten the burden of those that know, but readers would be far better equipped to refine. The very idea that a person is attempting to refine and doesn't know the basics is mystifying to me. Would a person buy a car and start driving without having been trained in the art of driving? I think not. 

Look at it this way. If the forum didn't exist, how would you answer your questions? Remaining ignorant isn't the answer. 

You'd do it the same way I answered mine. I read Hoke and got an understanding of how to test, and what to look for. Once you have it down there's not much you can't determine as far as silver, gold, platinum and palladium are concerned. These are the elements that the average refiner will encounter. 

The items you showed could be tested almost instantly using a drop of nitric acid. If you read Hoke, it would help you understand how and why. Do you understand how to make that kind of a test? 



> I think a lot of people may be like me and get more out of discourse in the forums than that would to read the book even if I read it 100 times sometimes I just can not grasp book teaching as well as I can hands on or by working/networking/sharing info with others learning as well or pro's.
> Did that make sense? LOL



What I must be wary of is the person that wants someone to give them a fish instead of teaching them to fish. I'm not implying that's you---not at all. Surely, however, you understand what I'm trying to say?

Yep, it makes plenty of sense. What makes even more sense is you have a copy of the book in hand when you go to your place of refining, and follow the step by step procedures for a given problem. She covers most of it so well that I could follow with no trouble. Remember----I am not an educated individual---I struggled to get through high school. Almost everything I know came from her book, which was a steady companion in my lab for a long time. 



> And it also doesn't help that I REALLY cant afford the materials i need to use anyhow but anything I can cut corners with is such a blessing


If you insist on cutting corners, you most likely will get nowhere. If you intend to make an omelet, a few eggs must be broken. Don't look at the essential chemicals and accessories as overhead, look at them as the key to the ignition. Without them, you're kidding yourself thinking you can refine. I have no doubt that you will lose more in values than they cost, because you can't tell when a solution should or should not be discarded. I can't think of much that would drive anyone crazy more than a myriad of valueless solutions crowding one's workspace because they don't know if they should be discarded, or not. Perhaps the one thing worse would be to discard a pregnant solution because you had no clue it contained gold. 



> I really appreciate having this wonderful place to come get help when I need it and hopefully ill be able to give some back once i get this down.


As I've stated before, I come here to help others. I have absolutely nothing to gain by being here aside from the pleasure of trying to help, and the ongoing dialogue that helps stimulate my aging mind. It is obvious to me, thanks to the way I learned to refine, that insisting readers procure a copy of Hoke's book is very much a part of that. If it does nothing else, it will help readers use proper terminology, so questions asked will make sense. I'm not down on you Charlena, just trying to prod you to do the right thing----for your own sake. 

Harold


----------



## scrapdealer (Mar 12, 2009)

Below is a reply that I got answered from eng-tips, magnetic forum... And that was for asking a logical question. They are totally alien on there..!
Be thankful for the likes of Harold and all the others who offer their time and extremely valued information for free on this forum.

Quote: "You are asking for very proprietary information. The people who respond here and who know how to build a rotor do it for a living. The best advice would be to buy it from an established manufacturer."


----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2009)

information is given very freely and abunduntly, on this forum, also advice of some very helpful reading,and other sources, every one here works to help each other,but if a person wants to learn they must also work on it. education and experience cannot be handed over like a cup of coffee, it takes time, work and practice of both parties.


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 12, 2009)

Charlena,

I saw your post earlier, and was wary to answer due to Harold's response. My advice would be to try to test it with the knowledge that can be easily found here. I always advise to the noobies that I feel I can help, to search on the forum many times over to avoid makeing the experts answer questions over and over again. I have done it, others have done it. I really believe Harold and Steve are 
vampires or Zombies, it seems they never sleep. LOL Thank god.

P.S. I hope this Electronic Volume Of Hokes Uploads.


Nick


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 13, 2009)

Charlena:

Are you man or woman?


----------

